# River Raisin



## cjt747 (Jun 5, 2018)

Has anyone had any success targeting ice out pike in this river? I’m looking for any tips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Not in the raisin but when the ice melts the bigger bays are killer I'm not going to name any people will get upset but the well known ones on the detroit river with white spinner baits is a good start


----------



## cjt747 (Jun 5, 2018)

michcats said:


> Not in the raisin but when the ice melts the bigger bays are killer I'm not going to name any people will get upset but the well known ones on the detroit river with white spinner baits is a good start


I’m gonna assume those bays would be tough to fish from shore since they are big that’s why I was wondering about the river raisin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh yes sorry most of it is private property would need access if from shore


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Best bet imo if your fishing from shore at ice out is stick to the Huron river start at the mouth it's called hulls trace good shore fishing there and work your way upriver as far as flatrock pike walleye and even the bonus musky and steelhead


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

michcats said:


> Best bet imo if your fishing from shore at ice out is stick to the Huron river start at the mouth it's called hulls trace good shore fishing there and work your way upriver as far as flatrock pike walleye and even the bonus musky and steelhead


 yep the Huron has a nice pike population. Got a nice one my second cast on a day i was steelhead fishing this fall near flatrock


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

cjt747 said:


> Has anyone had any success targeting ice out pike in this river? I’m looking for any tips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Go on YouTube and type in Peelindrag videos. Young man in Michigan who does a lot of river fishing for pike using fly rod and baitcast. All his videos are GoPro and are normally 10 minutes. You may be able to contact him and email him for possible rivers he fishes. He doesn't name any of the rivers but he sure seems to know what he's doing. Young man looks to be about 17-18 years old... Does most of his river fishing wading.


----------



## sykessta (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone ever had any luck with anything this time of year on the Raisin? Was thinking of giving it a shot. I stopped at Veterans park earlier and looked around the water was pretty high. Wonder if its worth a shot.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Below the dam at veterans park is a good place to start, and there are many other spots worth fishing too. River raisin has some big fish. White/silver rapalas or streamers will get bit. Be careful wading there are some ledges that drop off quick. I’ve taken few swims and have caught some nice fish. Good luck!


----------



## sykessta (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol I've tried dundee 3x and grape once with no luck.. Did go swimming once at grape haha. Had fun each time tho. Still learning the river.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The dam by cabelas has some really big pike in it. I've also caught some dandy smallies in there too


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Many yrs ago I fished UP stream from Monroe for smallies.
Spot was on S side of river, near a public library not more than couple mi upstream from downtown.

I have not been there in 50 yrs.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> The dam by cabelas has some really big pike in it. I've also caught some dandy smallies in there too


Do you usually fish by the dam? I started fishing above dam in my kayak the last few years when visiting my parents and haven't had a ton of luck up there. A few decent size bass but I've heard some stories about monster pike up that way.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bellow the dam next to the wedding center (or whatever that building is lol).


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Bellow the dam next to the wedding center (or whatever that building is lol).


In low flows i launch my kayak below Dundee dam and fish downstream. I can usually paddle back up stream during summer and fall. Spring you might need to spot a car near grape. There Is also a canoe livery there. I have not waded below Dundee, I’ve only kayaked there. Good luck. Let me know if you want a fishing partner some time.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

sykessta said:


> Anyone ever had any luck with anything this time of year on the Raisin? Was thinking of giving it a shot. I stopped at Veterans park earlier and looked around the water was pretty high. Wonder if its worth a shot.


During summer vet park is very shallow all the way across. Smallies, rock bass, and pike. I have seen a muskie and a steelhead caught there also. Usually knee deep with a few waist deep channels. Casting streamers or rapalas at the base of the dam will get you fish. It’s bed rock ledges so step carefully and go slow.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Many yrs ago I fished UP stream from Monroe for smallies.
> Spot was on S side of river, near a public library not more than couple mi upstream from downtown.
> 
> I have not been there in 50 yrs.


That is the Ellis library on m50. Good spot.


----------

